# ابجورات النوافذ الخارجية



## مكتب التخطيط (2 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوتي الكرام
ارجو من لديه اي معلومة عن ماكنة صناعة ابجورات النوافذ الخارجية ( المصنوعة من الالمنيوم )للبيوت والعمارات السكنية تزويدي بالمعلومة او تزويدي بعنوان الكتروني على صفحة النت او عنوان شركة او مصنع مختص بهذا العمل .
ولكم مني فائق التقدير والاحترام .

ملاحظة : ارجو من اخوتي الاعزاء الذين لديهم اي معلومه بهذا الخصوص مراسلتي على البريد الالكتروني التالي 



المهندس 
اياد العبدلي


----------

